# Männchen Konfigurator?



## wflorian (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Es gab mal eine Webseite auf der man Männchen modellieren konnte, nur soweit ich weiss wurde die Seite geschlossen, weiss jmd ob es etwas in der Art irgendwo gibt oder ein Programm?

Danke schonmal.

Noch nen Bild angehängt.

Gruss


----------



## chrisbergr (26. Juni 2004)

Erinnert mich an die Männlein die du dir im Habbo Hotel erstellen kannst
http://www.habbohotel.de/habbo/de/
 

Ne aber wenn ich sowas haben will dann zeichne ich mir das entweder in Paint oder in PS per Hand Pixel für Pixel.

Gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Juni 2004)

Hatte damals auch mal ein Tutorial gesehn wie man sowas am Besten hinbekommt, aber Pixel für Pixel ist sicherlich die beste Variante.

@ acid: Bist du dort auch angemeldet?! Find das Hotel auch total lustig...


----------

